# Looking for something to do?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, right ! Like we don't have enough as is?

Take a gander.................................
http://www.essortment.com/in/Crafts.General/index.htm




.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

CraftyDiva said:


> Yeah, right ! Like we don't have enough as is?
> 
> Take a gander.................................
> http://www.essortment.com/in/Crafts.General/index.htm
> ...


Lots of really cool, interesting ideas. But they sure are cheap on pictures. Yeah, yeah, bandwidth is expensive. But I like a visual. Anyway, I might try a few. Maybe I can images.google.com photos from other sources for the crafts I want to try.

donsgal


----------

